# هل هى بداية حرب أهلية فى مصر



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*بدأ مساء اليوم تظاهرات ما يُسمى بجمعة الغضب الثانية .... التظاهرة تجمع قوى متعارضة المصالح والأهداف
1- الأخوان .... للضغط على المجلس العسكرى لتسليمهم السلطة التنفيذية
2- السلفيين .... للضغط للتطنيش على أمريكية الحاجة ام حازم 
3- الليبراليين ..... لأسترجاع ثورتهم المسروقة

وهذه القوى ممكن تتصادم مع بعضها البعض ... وأكيد ستتصادم مع المجلس العسكرى ..... فهل تلك بداية حرب أهلية ؟؟؟؟ ربنا يستر

ولنبدأ فى متابعة الأحداث*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*
الخميس، 19 أبريل 2012 - 19:40


استعدادات لـ "ثورة الغضب الثانية"

قطع المئات من المتظاهرين المشاركين فى المسيرة التى دعت إليها حركة ثورة الغضب المصرية الثانية، كوبرى 6 أكتوبر، من الجهتين، للجهة المؤدية إلى الدقى والمهندسين، والجهة المؤدية إلى ميدان التحرير أعلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، رافعين علم مصر. 

وشارك فى المسيرة عدد كبير من النشطاء والمستقلين، وعدد من معتصمى التحرير الذين انضموا للمسيرة. 

واضطر قائدو السيارات للرجوع مرة أخرى بالسير عكس الاتجاه، مستخدمين مطلع كوبرى 6 أكتوبر من ميدان عبد المنعم رياض فى النزول إلى الميدان هرباً من قطع الطريق أعلى الكوبرى. 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*
الخميس، 19 أبريل 2012 - 19:41


دعا "تحالف ثوار مصر"، كل القوى الثورية وجموع المصريين، إلى مشاركة التحالف فى حرق "نسخ" من الإعلان الدستورى أمام تمثال عمر مكرم الساعة الخامسة والنصف مساء غدٍ الجمعة 20 إبريل، ليرسل للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، رسالة مفادها أن إعلانهم باطل وشرعيتهم باطلة.

 وقال التحالف فى بيان نشره عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، "إن المجلس العسكرى ادعى حصوله على الشرعية عبر الإعلان الدستورى، ولكن شرعيتهم باطلة بإعلان باطل، أضافوا إليه عشرات المواد دون علم المصريين، واستغفلوا فيه الشعب ومرروا المادة 28 التى تحصن قرارات بشرية من الطعن". 
ووصف التحالف فى بيانه الإعلان بأنه مزيف، سيق فى الاستفتاء عليه بسطاء مصر إلى اللجان، للتصويت على الاستقرار والمادة الثانية دفاعا عن الإسلام.

واتهم التحالف المجلس العسكرى، باستخدام هذا الإعلان فى إرباك مصر وقلب حالها، وتحويله إلى ذريعه لتجويع المصريين وإفقارهم وتشويه الثورة والثوار وتطويل الفترة الانتقالية، وانتزاع صلاحيات البرلمان، مشيرا إلى أن الإخوان والسلفيين الذين شاركوا فى تمرير الاستفتاء أصبحوا نادمين على ذلك الآن.

وأكد التحالف على أن المجلس العسكرى يتعمد إحراق المبانى والمصانع لتشويه الثورة وإشاعة الفوضى، مشيرا إلى أن يوم 14 إبريل وقع أولا حريق شركة النصر للبترول فى السويس، ثم حريق مخزن للمواد البترولية فى الخانكة، ثم حريق لاسطوانات الغاز بحلوان، وكلها فى يوم واحد.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*
الخميس، 19 أبريل 2012 - 19:53


أعلن وليد حجاج، منسق عام حملة طلاب الشريعة لدعم الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، أنهم سيعتصمون غداً فى ميدان التحرير، مشيراً إلى أن إرهاصات ثورة ثانية ملكاً لمصر كلها، وليس لأبو إسماعيل، قد لاحت فى الأفق. 

وقال حجاج، فى كلمته التى ألقاها على المعتصمين من على المنصة الموجودة أمام مقر اللجنة العليا للرئاسة: إن أنصار أبو إسماعيل سيكونون غداً جزءاً من الشعب المصرى، ليحيوا كراماً، إن شاء الله، تحت حب الشيخ حازم وليس مجلس الذئاب والثعالب الذين يخرجون لنا كل يوم بقانون جديد". 

ووجه حجاج خطابه لأنصار أبو إسماعيل، قائلاً: "نريد أن نكون كلنا واحد ولا ننفض عن بعضنا لأن الشعب المصرى عاد كله إلى ميدان التحرير إيد واحدة، كما كان فى 25 يناير، مؤكداً أن استدعاء العليا للرئاسة للمشايخ كان قصده الوقيعة بينهم وبين حازم، وأن الألتراس و6 إبريل وكل الناس سيكونوا معهم، على حد قوله.

وحذر حجاج المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى بأن يستخدم الجيش لتأمين المجلس العسكرى كما استخدم حبيب العادلى الداخلية لتأمين النظام، لأننا لن نسمح بذلك، مشيراً إلى أنهم لن يرددوا أى هتافات خاصة بمرشحهم غداً بالمليونية بميدان التحرير. 
*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2012)

*شكلها دخلة علي كدة ... ربنا يسترها ع الغلبانة مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*
الخميس، 19 أبريل 2012 - 20:12

نشبت اشتباكات بالأيدى بين قائدى السيارات أعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر والمتظاهرين، بعد قطعهم الطريق بأكثر من نصف ساعة، وتدخل عدد من شباب المتظاهرين فى محاولة للفصل بين الطرفين، مطالبين زملاءهم بالتزام الصمت وعدم الدخول فى أى نقاشات حتى لا يتأزم الوضع أكثر من ذلك.

بينما صعد عدد من الأشخاص المجهولين سلم كوبرى 6 أكتوبر، وبدأوا برشق المتظاهرين بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة، فيما رد عليهم المتظاهرون بإطلاق الشماريخ دون أن تحدث أى إصابات.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*
أعلنت القوى الثورية بالبحر الأحمر وعدد من القوى الشعبية مشاركتها غداً في جمعة تقرير المصير وحث النشطاء السياسيين بالبحر الاحمر أهالي المحافظة علي المشاركة في مليونية "جمعة استعادة الثورة" بميدان الدهار عقب صلاة الجمعة، للحصول على الضغط الشعبي المطلوب .

وأكدوا بيان صادر عن ائتلاف 25 يناير البحر الاحمر أن حالة العبث والفوضى السياسية المتعمدة زادت بسبب سوء أدارة الفترة ألانتقالية لافتا إلى أن قوى الثورة بالبحر الأحمر تؤكد على استكمال مسيرة الثورة لمواجهة كل أعداء الثورةوكل المحاولات الانتهازية التي يقوم بها بعض التيارات لاستخدام الثورة أو استقطاب قوى الثورة لتحقيق أهدافهم الشخصية والحزبية مؤكدين على مطالب الثورة وأهدافها, في تلك المرحلة الدقيقة والخطيرة من عمر الوطن ورفض ترشيح فلول نظام مبارك للرئاسة ورفض انفراد واستحواذ أي تيار أو فصيل سياسي على سلطات ومؤسسات الدولة، ووضع دستور لكل المصريين يشارك في إعداده قوى الثورة وكافة طوائف الشعب وكذلك تشكيل فريق رئاسي مدني من مرشحي قوى الثورة مع تعديل المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستوري بحيث تشمل إلغاء تحصين قرارات لجنة الانتخاب الرئاسية من الطعن عليها وكذلك تعديل المادة 60 من الإعلان الدستوري بحيث تحدد المعايير الموضوعية لتشكيل لجنة صياغة الدستور.

وشملت القوى الثورية بالبحر الأحمر و التي ستشارك بجمعه تقرير المصير اتحاد شباب الثورة وحركه الغردقة للتغير ومجلس شيوخ وعشائر الغردقة وائتلاف 25 يناير وحركه 6 ابريل الجبهة الديمقراطية وعدد من الأحزاب الدينية مثل الإخوان والوسط والنور*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

*هناك أحتمالان لا ثالث لهما :*
*( الأول ) ينفض المولد بلا جديد*
*( الثانى ) تَمكُن المجلس العسكرى من البلاد وأحكام سيطرته بصفة نهائية .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هناك أحتمالان لا ثالث لهما :*
> *( الأول ) ينفض المولد بلا جديد*
> *( الثانى ) تَمكُن المجلس العسكرى من البلاد وأحكام سيطرته بصفة نهائية .*



*نفس الرأى وربنا يستر :shutup22:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*
الخميس، 19 أبريل 2012 - 21:09


نفت حركة 6 إبريل، مشاركتها فى قطع كوبرى 6 أكتوبر والجهة المؤدية إلى ميدان التحرير أعلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، والذى قام به عدد من المتظاهرين مساء الخميس.

وأعلنت الحركة عن رفضها لقطع المتظاهرين للكوبرى أو تعطيل مصالح المواطنين، ووصف محمود عفيفى المتحدث الرسمى لحركة 6 إبريل، قطع الطريق على كوبرى هام مثل 6 أكتوبر بالعمل "المتهور" وغير المقبول فى الوقت الحالى ويضر بالثورة ويقلل من دعم الشارع لها.

وأكد عفيفى فى تصريح "لليوم السابع"، على أن نزول الثوار فى مليونية الغد هو من أجل استرداد حقوقهم وليس من المقبول أن نضر بمصالح الناس.

ومن جانبها، قالت إنجى حمدى عضو المكتب السياسى لحركة 6 إبريل، أن غلق كوبرى أكتوبر ضغط على الناس ليكرهوا الثورة أكثر وأكثر وليس ضغط على العسكر من أجل تحقيق مطالب الثورة، نافية مشاركة 6 إبريل فى غلق الكوبرى ومؤكدة على رفض الحركة غلق الكوبرى أو تعطيل مصالح الناس
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*
الخميس، 19 أبريل 2012 - 21:12


أعلن حزب التحرير، مقاطعته لمليونية "تقرير المصير"، غدا الجمعة 20 أبريل، والتى دعا لها عدد من الحركات والأحزاب، على رأسها حركة 6 أبريل وحزب الحرية والعدالة، والتى تطالب بتعديل المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى، والتى تحصن قرارات اللجنة الرئاسية العليا للانتخابات، التوافق حول الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، ومنع ترشح فلول النظام السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية "تطبيق قانون العزل السياسى".

وبرر حزب التحرير موقفه لمقاطعة المليونية، بأن الحركات والقوى السياسية التى ارتضت منذ البداية بالتخلى عن الشرعية الثورية، ووافقت على شرعية دستورية بائدة ومرقعة، وقدمت نفسها كحركات ليبرالية تحترم الصناديق وتحترم القانون، تناقض اليوم نفسها وتخرج للاعتراض على القانون الذى ارتضت به عندما ارتضت الدنية فى ثوريتها لتوافق على مساره لأنها وجدت أنه يصب فى مصلحتها، ثم عادت الآن وانقلبت عليه بعد أن تحولت مسارات المصالح، وأصبح الخروج عن الشرعية مرجعية الأمس هو المحقق لمصلحتها.

وأضاف الحزب فى بيان صدر له اليوم، أن القوى اليمينية المتاجرة بالدين، التفت على الثورة وشرعيتها وقادت البلاد لشرعية مغايرة واليوم تريد الخروج عليها، وأن هذه القوى تتحرك الآن للحفاظ على مصالحها الذاتية، وأن القوى اليمينية الأخرى المنادية بالليبرالية ساعدت على إجهاض الثورة بتقديسها للصندوق، وحصرها لمفهوم الديمقراطية فى التصويت دون النفاذ لجوهر التعددية وأرضيتها اللازم توافرها والمتلخص فى إعادة التوازنات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية لتوفير حرية الاختيار بمعايير وأسس سليمة.

كما أشار الحزب إلى أن بعض القوى الداعية إلى مليونية غد بأنها انتهازية تتاجر بالدين، مؤكداً أن الحزب مع التوحد، ولكن توحد القوى الثورية لإنجاز المهام الثورية، وليس توحد قوى سياسية لانتزاع سلطة وتوزيعها كغنائم الحروب.

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نفس الرأى وربنا يستر :shutup22:*


*على فكرة يا أستاذة ...*
*الجيل القديم كله عايز العسكرى هو اللى يمسكها عشان نبطل قلة أدب بقى ...*
*أحنا بقينا فى منتهى قلة الأدب بجد *
*مشير أية ده اللى ييجى فى شيكارة ؟؟؟!!!!*
*القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ( مهما كنا مختلفين معه ) شلة عيال تتطاول عليه عشان واحد كذاب ومدلس مربى لهم دقنه ؟!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة يا أستاذة ...*
> *الجيل القديم كله عايز العسكرى هو اللى يمسكها عشان نبطل قلة أدب بقى ...*
> *أحنا بقينا فى منتهى قلة الأدب بجد *
> *مشير أية ده اللى ييجى فى شيكارة ؟؟؟!!!!*
> *القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ( مهما كنا مختلفين معه ) شلة عيال تتطاول عليه عشان واحد كذاب ومدلس مربى لهم دقنه ؟!*



*كلامك سليم الشعب عياره فلت فاهم الديمقراطيه غلط ومليونية بكره دى من الاخر مشبوهه
 بتمنى الجيش يتعامل معاها بمنتهى الحزم والقوه علشان حقيقى البلد مش ناقصه تقع اكتر من كده *


----------



## Critic (19 أبريل 2012)

الشعب اثبت ان الديمقراطية متنفعش معاه , مش انا مصرى , انا بقولك الشعب ده عايز ديكتاتور , وهيعبده كمان


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة يا أستاذة ...*
> *الجيل القديم كله عايز العسكرى هو اللى يمسكها عشان نبطل قلة أدب بقى ...*
> *أحنا بقينا فى منتهى قلة الأدب بجد *
> *مشير أية ده اللى ييجى فى شيكارة ؟؟؟!!!!*
> *القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ( مهما كنا مختلفين معه ) شلة عيال تتطاول عليه عشان واحد كذاب ومدلس مربى لهم دقنه ؟!*


*عجيبة .. مش هو دا يابنى اللى هرس دماغ*
*شهداء ماسبيرو .. دلوقتى حلى فى عنييك !!*
*بركاتك يا طنطاوى .. شى الله ياسيد يابدوى*
*ايه الحلاوة دى .. ايه الطعامة دى *
*حب العزيز الربع ابو قرش هههههه*​


----------



## zezza (19 أبريل 2012)

*لا مش توصل لحرب اهلية 
احنا اجبن من كدة 
بعدين خلاص الشعب قرف .... لو اللى فى التحرير دلوقتى هيوقفوا البلد اكتر ماهى واقفة الناس ممكن تقوم عليهم خلاص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

zezza قال:


> *لو اللى فى التحرير دلوقتى هيوقفوا البلد اكتر ماهى واقفة الناس ممكن تقوم عليهم خلاص*



*هى دى الحرب الأهلية ..... أن يقاتل الشعب بعضهم البعض*


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بدأ مساء اليوم تظاهرات ما يُسمى بجمعة الغضب الثانية .... التظاهرة تجمع قوى متعارضة المصالح والأهداف
> 1- الأخوان .... للضغط على المجلس العسكرى لتسليمهم السلطة التنفيذية
> 2- السلفيين .... للضغط للتطنيش على أمريكية الحاجة ام حازم
> 3- الليبراليين ..... لأسترجاع ثورتهم المسروقة
> ...



اقول لحضرتك .... البلد محتاجة واحد زى هتلر
البلد محتاجة واحد معندوش غير هدف واحد هو ربط و حزم و خدمة البلد بكل جدية 
ده تهريج اللى بيحصل ده ... حازم ايه و كلب مين ده اللى الرعاع ماشيه وراه ده ؟؟! ده يضرب بالنار هو وكل اللى يتشدد له .. لانهم معيز تتساق ورا واحد جاهل مالوش حتى فى دين .. دين ايه ده يا سوسو اللى يخليك كداب ابن كداب مش عارف تعمل حاجة غير انك تهيج شوية معيز وراك ... هو فى دين بيقول كده ؟؟  .... 
و لو المجلس العسكرى مش قادر على كده و ماشى فى سكته اللى مسميها بالراحة و بهدوء هنخلى الناس تفوق ... انا بقول له لا لااااااااا ... شويه شده و حزم لان الشعب ده ميجيش غير كده

ذنبها ايه مذيعة بتصور فى ميدان التحرير انها تتهان او تتعرض لاى اذى او تحرش او ما يمس بادميتها .... من شويه معيز و كلاب قاعدين عوطليه لا ليهم اى لزمة ..... كلاب


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*
الخميس، 19 أبريل 2012 - 21:43

 فتح المتظاهرون أعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر أحد جوانب الطريق للكوبرى من ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، والمؤدى إلى منطقة الدقى.

كان الموقف قد تأزم أعلى كوبرى 6 أكتوبر بعدما تطورت الخلافات بين المتظاهرين بعضهم البعض حتى وصلت إلى مشادات حادة حول فتح الطريق من عدمه.

ويستمر إغلاق الجانب الآخر من الطريق المتجه إلى منطقة وسط البلد، فى الوقت الذى ينادى فيه المتظاهرون بهتاف "على الميدان على الميدان" لمطالبة زملائهم بفتح الجانب الآخر من الطريق والعودة إلى ميدان التحرير مرة أخرى، وأصر البعض الآخر على الاستمرار فى إغلاق الطريق كأحدى وسائل الضغط والتصعيد على المجلس العسكرى لتسليم السلطة.

يأتى هذا فيما تشهد شوارع وسط البلد وكورنيش النيل على الاتجاهين المؤدى إلى المعادى والآخر المؤدى إلى منطقة إمبابة شللاً مرورياً تاماً، كما تستمر حالة الارتباك المرورى أعلى 6 أكتوبر فى الجانب المؤدى إلى مناطق الدقى والمهندسين بالرغم من فتح هذا الجانب.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *عجيبة .. مش هو دا يابنى اللى هرس دماغ*
> *شهداء ماسبيرو .. دلوقتى حلى فى عنييك !!*
> *بركاتك يا طنطاوى .. شى الله ياسيد يابدوى*
> *ايه الحلاوة دى .. ايه الطعامة دى *
> ...


 *يا بنى ؟؟؟!!!:new6:*
*اللى غلط يتحاسب ويتعاقب بالقانون ...بتحاكموا مُبارك لية طيب ؟ !..*
*وماحدش حِلى فى عنيا ولا حَدَق حتى ...:new6:*
*اللى الربعة بقرش فعلاً هم أمثال الكذبة والمُدلسين الذى يلهثون وراء متع الدنيا التى يحرمونها على الناس..*
*اللى الربعة بقرش ..هم من يقولون ما لا يفعلون *
*اللى الربعة بقرش فعلاً ..هو الأستبداد بزعم مساندة السماء !!!*
*اللى الربعة بقرش حقيقى ..هم من يشهد لهم التاريخ بالدموية *
*اللى الربعة بقرش ...هم من يسوقون الناس الى الصلاة بالعصا*
*اللى الربعة بقرش فعلاً ..هو من يرفع كتابه المقدس على سيف خشبى يبكى قميص عثمان بعد أن أغتالوه*
*اللى الربعة بقرش ..ليس هو حَب العزيز ولكن هو حُب السيطرة والأستحواذ *
*أقول قولى هذا وأستغفر الله لى ولكم ...*
*قوموا الى مليونيتكم يرحمكم الله ...:new6:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا بنى ؟؟؟!!!:new6:*
> *اللى غلط يتحاسب ويتعاقب بالقانون ...بتحاكموا مُبارك لية طيب ؟ !..*
> *وماحدش حِلى فى عنيا ولا حَدَق حتى ...:new6:*
> *اللى الربعة بقرش فعلاً هم أمثال الكذبة والمُدلسين الذى يلهثون وراء متع الدنيا التى يحرمونها على الناس..*
> ...


*شكلك كدا والله اعلم .. تقصد شفيق ياراجل (بلاها يابنى)  .. :fun_lol:*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*إذا لم يستحوا ..... فاليتعروا فى التحرير


جهز الإخوان المسلمون، وحزب الحرية والعدالة، والسلفيون بكفر الشيخ، عددا من الأتوبيسات التى تنطلق فجر الغد الجمعة لميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى مليونية "توحيد الصف"، وأعلنوا عن رغبتهم فى انضمام عدد من القوى الوطنية لهم ليستقلوا الأتوبيسات، وذلك للتعبير عن مطالب الشعب المصرى بحماية الثورة واستكمال مكتسباتها.

ووزعوا بياناً حددوا فيه أماكن تواجد الأتوبيسات أمام مسجد الإستاد الرياضى بمدينة كفر الشيخ وعدد من المساجد فى مختلف.. جدير بالذكر أن عددًا من القوى الوطنية والتيارات السياسية أعلنت عن انطلاق المسيرات السلمية عقب صلاة الجمعة فى عدد من مدن ومراكز المحافظة للتنديد بحكم العسكر واحتجاجًا على ترشح الفلول وسيكون مسجد الإستاد بمدينة كفر الشيخ والميدان الإبراهيمى بمدينة دسوق مقر الانطلاق فى أكبر تواجد جماهيرى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*الهتاف الآن من ميدان التحرير "بيع بيع بيع الثورة يابديع و المرادي بجد مش هنسبها لحد"*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 أبريل 2012)

ترشيح عمر سليمان كان قرارا غبيا جدا ، يفتقر إلى الحكمة 
قد أدى إلى استعداء قطاعات عريضة من الشعب المصرى 
واستفزهم فعلا 
كان على المجلس العسكرى أن يكون أذكى وأحكم !
أتمنى ألا تدفع بلدنا ثمنا غاليا من دماء وأرواح أبناءها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ترشيح عمر سليمان كان قرارا غبيا جدا ، يفتقر إلى الحكمة
> قد أدى إلى استعداء قطاعات عريضة من الشعب المصرى
> واستفزهم فعلا
> *كان على المجلس العسكرى* أن يكون أذكى وأحكم !
> أتمنى ألا تدفع بلدنا ثمنا غاليا من دماء وأرواح أبناءها


 *ياسبحان الله !!!*
*مال المجلس العسكرى ومال ترشيح عمر سليمان ؟*
*يعنى عايزين المجلس يقول ده يترشح وده لأ ؟؟؟!!!*
*اذا كان بالقانون مش عاجبهم الأستبعاد*
*ومش عاجبهم ان عمر يترشح ...*
*يعجب حضراتكم أية ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ترشيح عمر سليمان كان قرارا غبيا جدا ، يفتقر إلى الحكمة
> قد أدى إلى استعداء قطاعات عريضة من الشعب المصرى
> واستفزهم فعلا
> كان على المجلس العسكرى أن يكون أذكى وأحكم !
> أتمنى ألا تدفع بلدنا ثمنا غاليا من دماء وأرواح أبناءها



*كان لازم المجلس العسكرى يورى التيار الإسلامى العين الحمرا .....ويفرملهم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*طالب وليد حجاج، منسق عام حملة طلاب الشريعة لدعم الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، أنصار الشيخ المعتصمين أمام مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، بالانتقال إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى فعاليات مليونية الغد، والتى تشارك فيها عدد كبير من القوى السياسية والوطنية.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*فوجئ مشاهدو قناة الرحمة والمتابعون لبرامجها بعدم إذاعة المقابلة المباشرة التى نوهت عنها القناة على شاشتها منذ يومين مع المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة العليا للإشراف على الانتخابات الرئاسية فى برنامج "من القاهرة"، والذى يقدمه الإعلامى ملهم العيسوى حول مرشحى الرئاسة.
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 أبريل 2012)

*



يعنى عايزين المجلس يقول ده يترشح وده لأ ؟؟؟!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم ..*
*لما يكون واحد زى عمر سليمان ياعبود*
*كان لازم المجلس العسكرى يرفع صوته له هاتفا :*
*انت لأ *
*أنت بالذات لأ *
*ماتهيجش الدنيا *
*مش دى السياسة ياعبد !*


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2012)

الجمعة الى فاتت اللى نزل فيها الاخوان والسلفيين دى كانت اية ؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2012)

*اشتباكات بين أنصار أبو إسماعيل والمعتصمين بميدان التحرير*
*نشبت اشتباكات بالأيدى والشوم بين أنصار أبو إسماعيل والمعتصمين بميدان التحرير، وذلك بعد أن لجأ أنصار أبو إسماعيل إلى إنشاء خيامهم بالحديقة الوسطى لميدان التحرير، والتى يتواجد بها خيام المعتصمين، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى حدوث اشتباكات بالشوم من جانب المعتصمين متهمين أنصار أبو إسماعيل ببيع الثورة مع جماعة الأخوان المسلمين.

فيما لم تسفر الاشتباكات عن أى إصابات، واستمر أنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل فى إنشاء خيامهم داخل الصينية متجاهلين اعتراض المعتصمين، كما قاموا بلصق بوسترات حازم أبو إسماعيل فى كل مكان بالميدان*.


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2012)

النهاردة هيبان شكل القوى الثورية ماهى اتجاهاتهم


----------



## القسيس محمد (20 أبريل 2012)

قولتها ولا زلت اقولها 
سيحدث التصادم بين كل من 
الاخوان والسلفيين والمجلس العسكرى ثم البقاء للاقوى
ولكن هل سيطر المجلس العسكرى الى عمل ثورة اخرى وانقلاب جديد ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*الجمعة، 20 أبريل 2012 - 03:11
أعلنت "جماعة دعوة أهل السنة على طريق إحياء الأمة" المعروفة إعلامياً بالتيار القطبى عن مشاركتها فى مليونية الجمعة وتبنيها لما سمته بمطالب جماهير شعب مصر لحماية الثورة واستكمالها
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*الجمعة، 20 أبريل 2012 - 03:34
أعلن الاشتراكيون الثوريون مشاركتهم فى مليونية الجمعة 20 إبريل بميدان التحرير لمواجهة التحديات الخطيرة التى تواجهها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*الجمعة، 20 أبريل 2012 - 03:53
وصلت مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير، تضم العشرات من أنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من سباق الرئاسة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*الجمعة، 20 أبريل 2012 - 08:09
بدأ آلاف المتظاهرين فى التوافد على ميدان التحرير منذ الصباح الباكر اليوم الجمعة، للمشاركة فيما أطلق عليه مليونية "إنقاذ الثورة وتقرير المصير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*منصة الإخوان تذيع "القرآن" واللجان الشعبية تبدأ عملها فى التحرير 
الجمعة، 20 أبريل 2012 - 09:25
شهد ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الجمعة، توافد نحو 5 آلاف متظاهر للمشاركة فى مليونية "إنقاذ الثورة" التى دعت إليها عدد من القوى والحركات السياسية للمطالبة بتعديل المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى، 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*الجمعة، 20 أبريل 2012 - 09:56
وزع عدد من أنصار بعض مرشحى الرئاسة أوراق الدعاية لمرشحيهم، على الرغم من مطالبة القوى السياسية التى دعت للمليونية إلى عدم الترويج لأى مرشح، والتوحد خلف مطالب المليونية بتسليم المجلس العسكرى للحكم فى موعده المحدد 30 يونيو وتعديل المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى وتفعيل قانون العزل السياسى على فلول النظام السابق
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*إذا لم يستحوا ...... فاليتعروا فى ميدان التحرير

الجمعة، 20 أبريل 2012 - 10:28

أكد المهندس خيرت الشاطر، المرشح المستبعد من الانتخابات الرئاسية، وعضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أنه سيشارك فى مليونية "تقرير المصير" كأحد المصريين وليس كإخوانى.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*الجمعة، 20 أبريل 2012 - 09:56
وزع عدد من أنصار بعض مرشحى الرئاسة أوراق الدعاية لمرشحيهم، على الرغم من مطالبة القوى السياسية التى دعت للمليونية إلى عدم الترويج لأى مرشح، والتوحد خلف مطالب المليونية بتسليم المجلس العسكرى للحكم فى موعده المحدد 30 يونيو وتعديل المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى وتفعيل قانون العزل السياسى على فلول النظام السابق.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*معلومات﻿ هامه من داخل مكتب الارشاد..

تم الاتفاق بمكتب الارشاد منذ لحظات علي ان يتم الاعتذار غدا من علي منصة الاخوان بخطاب عاطفي لمحاولة استعطاف الثوار والالتفاف عليهم وعلي ثورتهم ونحن نحذر الثوار من ذلك تماما فلا وعد ولا عهد لمن خانك وتركك تقتل في الميدان وكان جالسا يتفاوض مع عمر سليمان علي دم الشهداء. ونحذر من هذا تماما فلا تنخدعوا فيهم من جديد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*وصل عدد منصات التحرير لعشرة منصات ..وفيه اعتراض على منصة ابو اسماعيل ... لان فيها ادوار مخالفة ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أبريل 2012)

كل القوى السياسية فى مصر تبحث عن مصالحها ولا يهمها مصلحة مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*الجمعة، 20 أبريل 2012 - 11:04
على الرغم من إقامة عدد من القوى والائتلافات السياسية الداعية للمليونية 8 منصات بالميدان، إلا أن العاملين بمصلحة الضرائب العامة نصبوا منصة بوسط الميدان للتعبير عن مطالبهم بضرورة تطهير مصلحة الضرائب
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*قررت حركة 6 إبريل تعطيل منصتها بالتحرير بشكل كامل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

*إن لم تستحوا ..... تعروا فى الميدان

تعالت هتافات أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل من المنصة الخاصة بهم بميدان التحرير لتأييد الشيخ مرددين "قادم قادم يا إسلام.. بحازم وبالقرآن"، "إسلامية إسلامية"، "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام.. بالروح بالدم نفديك يا حازم".

كما نشبت مشادات كلامية بين عدد من أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل والباعة الجائلين، وذلك بعد اعتراض الآخرين على التمسك بخوض حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بالرغم من أن الأدلة والمستندات أثبتت أن والدته أمريكية، إلا أنه وأنصاره مستمرون فى تأييدهم وعنادهم وهو ما دفع عدد من المتواجدين بالميدان إلى التدخل لفض هذه المشادات منعا لحدوث أى اشتباكات أو تطور فى الأمر*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2012)

ورايا كام مشوار وأكيد هعدى ع التحرير عشان الثوره وحشتنى


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أبريل 2012)

*أقولها للمرة المليار .*
*لا حل مع هؤلاء إلا الطريقة السورية التي علمها حافظ الأسد للعالم كله .*


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أقولها للمرة المليار .*
> *لا حل مع هؤلاء إلا الطريقة السورية التي علمها حافظ الأسد للعالم كله .*


 
ما يحدث فى سوريا هو ضد الانسانية ، ما ذنب اطفال او اناث ماتوا بسبب قصف دامى غير ادمى ؟
و ما ذنب اشخاص بلا سلاح ضد من يملك السلاح ليستعمله فى قتل اخوه الانسان ... ابن شعبه !!!


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أبريل 2012)

> ما يحدث فى سوريا هو ضد الانسانية ، ما ذنب اطفال او اناث ماتوا بسبب قصف دامى
> غير ادمى ؟
> و ما ذنب اشخاص بلا سلاح ضد من يملك السلاح ليستعمله فى قتل اخوه الانسان ... ابن شعبه !!!


*وحدهم الأطفال بلا ذنب ، ولكن لا معارك وحروب بلا ضحايا .*
*ولنا معركة شرف ، معركة موقف ، والحياة وقفة عز فقط ، معركة محور لا بد أن ينتصر .*
*لن ترك البلد لهم ولو على جثثنا ، نحن أيضاً قدمنا 4000 شهيد لا تذكرهم وسائل الإعلام التي تتابعها بينهم أطفال ونساء اغتبصن وغير ذلك وبينهم 3 من أصدقائي .*
*وهناك آلاف من المسلحين الإرهابيين يرفعون رايات القاعدة علناً .*
*والقصف أقل ما يمكن فعله تجاههم ، ولكنهم يسحقون بالمئات ، وبعضهم خليجي أو جزائري أو أفغاني ،، إلخ .*
*لم يبق إرهابي إلا وأتى ليجاهد هنا ، وسنعيدهم جثثاً هامدة وننظف الإنسانية منهم .*
*وكل أسرة حوت المسلحين فلتعدم بدم بارد ، ولكن هذا لا يحدث إطلاقاً .*
*وبعض عائلات المسلحين معروفة ولا يتم التعرض لهم إطلاقاً .*
*بواسلنا يسطرون أروع البطولات في معارك الشرف وحماية الوطن .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2012)

*متظاهرون يقطعون الطريق أمام ماسبيرو ويهتفون ضد الإخوان*
*قام متظاهرون مساء اليوم الجمعة بقطع طريق شارع الكورنيش فى الاتجاه المؤدى إلى شبرا، وافترش عدد منهم الطريق ومنعوا مرور السيارات، على الرغم من طلب قائدى السيارات والمارة من المتظاهرين فتح جزء من الطريق لمرور سيارة واحدة.

وكان العشرات من المتظاهرين نظموا مسيرة من ميدان التحرير إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون للمطالبة بتعديل المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى ورفض إعداد الدستور تحت حكم العسكر وتفعيل قانون العزل السياسى على فلول النظام السابق.

وهتف المشاركون فى المسيرة هتافات ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، منها: "اهم اهم اهم الكذابين اهم، ثورة ثورة حتى العصر ثورة فى كل شوارع مصر، بيع بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع".*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أبريل 2012)

*هم عايزين المجلس يسلم السُلطة لمييييين ؟؟؟*
*طيب وعايزين الحكومة تستقيل !!!!!!*
*ومافيش مذيع واحد فى أيتُها قناة سأل أى واحد من دول*
*طيب العسكر هيسلم لميييييييييييين ؟؟؟*
*ولما الحكومة تمشى مين جاى وهى تحلف قدام ميييين ؟؟؟*
*حد يفهمنى ممكن ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هم عايزين المجلس يسلم السُلطة لمييييين ؟؟؟*
> *طيب وعايزين الحكومة تستقيل !!!!!!*
> *ومافيش مذيع واحد فى أيتُها قناة سأل أى واحد من دول*
> *طيب العسكر هيسلم لميييييييييييين ؟؟؟*
> ...



*ايه الاسئله العجيبه دى :w00t:
اومال مستر كتاتنى بيعمل ايه ف مصر :closedeye*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

*أنصار أبو إسماعيل يغلقون ميدان التحرير.. وارتباك فى حركة المرور*
*أغلق أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل ميدان التحرير أمام السيارات، حيث توقفت حركة المرور تماما، على الرغم من قلة أعداد المتظاهرين داخل الميدان، تصعيدا لموقفهم للاعتصام.

 وقام أنصار الشيخ بإقامة حواجز حديدية حول الميدان، وعلى جميع المداخل، وعمل لجان شعبية لتفتيش الوافدين على الميدان.

 على الجانب الآخر طافت عدد من المسيرات داخل الميدان، مرددين هتافات مؤيدة لأبو إسماعيل، وإسقاط حكم العسكر، بينما استمرت منصة الشيخ بالهتاف ضد اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة والمشير*.


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أبريل 2012)

*



أغلق أنصار الشيخ 
حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل ميدان التحرير أمام السيارات، حيث توقفت حركة المرور تماما، 
على الرغم من قلة أعداد المتظاهرين داخل الميدان، تصعيدا لموقفهم 
للاعتصام.

وقام أنصار الشيخ بإقامة حواجز حديدية حول الميدان، وعلى جميع 
المداخل، وعمل لجان شعبية لتفتيش الوافدين على الميدان.

أنقر للتوسيع...

تضايق البعض من طلبي محاكمتهم بتهم البلطجة !!
والمشكلة الكبرى أن موضوع الغرين كارد جعلني أؤمن بأنه يعلم أنه نصاب ، وصدقت المقولة الإسلامية : إذا بُليتم بالمعاصي فاستَتِروا .*


----------



## M a r i a m (21 أبريل 2012)

* بجد ابو اسماعين ده حيرنى معاه
 يعني بدل ما نجيب رئيس يحل مشاكل البلد .. جابولنا مرشح عايز البلد كلها تحل مشكلة أمه؟؟!!!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أبريل 2012)

*



يعني بدل ما نجيب رئيس يحل 
مشاكل البلد .. جابولنا مرشح عايز البلد كلها تحل مشكلة 
أمه؟؟!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

M a r i a m قال:


> * بجد ابو اسماعين ده حيرنى معاه
> يعني بدل ما نجيب رئيس يحل مشاكل البلد .. جابولنا مرشح عايز البلد كلها تحل مشكلة أمه؟؟!!!!*



*ههههههههههههههه عسل يا كيريتى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2012)

*  منصة "أبو إسماعيل" تعاود عملها بالتحرير وترفع شعار الجهاد بالسلاح..*
*عاودت منصة أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل المتواجدة أمام مجمع التحرير، ظهر اليوم، السبت، عملها مرة أخرى بعد ما توقفت فجر اليوم، مرددين هتافات ضد المجلس العسكرى ولجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية منها "تسقط لجنة التزوير، القضاء لازم يتغير، يا مشير يا عميل جالك حازم أبو إسماعيل، يا فلول زمانكوا راح والجهاد هو السلاح".

وهاجموا وسائل الإعلام، واتهموها بنشر أخبار كاذبة عن أزمة "أبو إسماعيل" والانحياز للجنة الانتخابات، مرددين "يا إعلام يا عميل إحنا ولاد أبو إسماعيل"، فيما تجمع المئات منهم حول المنصة رافعين أعلاما سوداء مكتوبا عليها "لا إله إلا الله"، وأعلام مصر.

وعلى جانب الآخر، انتشرت الحلقات النقاشية بمختلف أرجاء الميدان بين المارة وأنصار "أبو إسماعيل" حول فكرة الاعتصام بالتحرير، رغم إثبات اللجنة بأن جنسية والدة الشيخ أمريكية.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2012)

*المشير عميل ...؟؟؟!!!!!!*
*قائد القوات المسلحة المصرية عميل ؟؟!!!*
*والقضاء لازم يتغير ؟*
*ماهو ده القضاء اللى حكم له ياخد شهادة من الداخلية *
*وهو نفس القضاء اللى أمر بتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته ..!!!!*
*وهو نفس القضاء اللى أتنفذ حكمه الأدارى فى أقل من 12 ساعة ؟!!!!!*
*عارفين يا اخوانا يعنى أية تتهموا قائد الجيش بالعمالة ؟؟؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (21 أبريل 2012)

> بجد ابو اسماعين ده حيرنى معاه
> يعني بدل ما نجيب رئيس يحل مشاكل البلد .. جابولنا مرشح عايز البلد كلها تحل مشكلة أمه؟؟!!!!



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما قولنا امة لا معاها امريكية ولا يحزنون 
امة فى القبر فلا توجد جنسية لها 

*وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الجنسية قُلِ الجنسية مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً *


----------



## بايبل333 (21 أبريل 2012)

> *عارفين يا اخوانا يعنى أية تتهموا قائد الجيش بالعمالة ؟؟؟*



هولاء لا يفقهون ربع السياسة يا استاذ عبود 
عيب كدة تحرجهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *  منصة "أبو إسماعيل" تعاود عملها بالتحرير وترفع شعار الجهاد بالسلاح..*
> *عاودت منصة أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل المتواجدة أمام مجمع التحرير، ظهر اليوم، السبت، عملها مرة أخرى بعد ما توقفت فجر اليوم، مرددين هتافات ضد المجلس العسكرى ولجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية منها "تسقط لجنة التزوير، القضاء لازم يتغير، يا مشير يا عميل جالك حازم أبو إسماعيل، يا فلول زمانكوا راح والجهاد هو السلاح".
> 
> وهاجموا وسائل الإعلام، واتهموها بنشر أخبار كاذبة عن أزمة "أبو إسماعيل" والانحياز للجنة الانتخابات، مرددين "يا إعلام يا عميل إحنا ولاد أبو إسماعيل"، فيما تجمع المئات منهم حول المنصة رافعين أعلاما سوداء مكتوبا عليها "لا إله إلا الله"، وأعلام مصر.
> ...



*سبحان مغير القلوب
هى الناس دى عندها زاهيمر*
[YOUTUBE]DtKZxipRUM8[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> هولاء لا يفقهون ربع السياسة يا استاذ عبود
> عيب كدة تحرجهم


*مش محتاجة سياسة ....*
*محتاجة شئ موجود فى جمجمة البنى آدمين مهمته ( التفكير )*


----------

